# New Taurus PT709 Slim 9mm from 2008 Shot Show???



## jfrink2

Hi Guys,

Have you guys seen or heard about the new slim compact 9mm Taurus is supposed to be putting out? Have they communicated any info about the date this gun will be available? Looks great and perfect size for what I'm looking for in a carry gun.


----------



## jb1023

I don't even see it on the Taurus web site. If it ever comes out I'd be interested in taking a look at it.


----------



## Mike Barham

jb1023 said:


> I don't even see it on the Taurus web site. If it ever comes out I'd be interested in taking a look at it.


http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=611&category=Pistol


----------



## jb1023

Mike Barham said:


> http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=611&category=Pistol


Thank you. I was looking on this page, http://www.taurususa.com/products/products-pistols.cfm. I did not notice the gun selector link, you know, the first link in the products group.


----------



## Ragtop

Interesting that they call it 'Slim' but neglect to put dimensions on their web-site.


----------



## Mike Barham

Ragtop said:


> Interesting that they call it 'Slim' but neglect to put dimensions on their web-site.


Well, it looks narrower than a Glock or SIG...but that's not saying much. :mrgreen:


----------



## RUT

I must have one.... I simply must!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Wyatt

Says it will be available Q4. We'll see.

The website says it is SAO. That's the safety on the left side of the gun? Doesn't look that easy to access with the thumb during a draw, it's pretty much flush with the slide.


----------



## Black Metal

Even though I'm not a Taurus fan I have to admit thats a decent looking weapon.


----------



## DUNEZRUNNER

Any new word on this gun. It looks nice, would like to get my hands on one.

Thomas


----------



## jb1023

Just checked their site again and it still just says that it will be available in the 4th qtr, I guess that means any day now since we are in the 4th qtr.

http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=588&category=Pistol

I probably would not be willing to buy this anytime soon as I would want there to be some sort of real world trial period. I can't afford to buy guns very often so when I do I want to know that they are worthy.


----------



## ghost stang

Thats a good looking Taurus.


----------



## kev74

It looks kind of like a slightly larger and pricier and more refined PF-9.

I like it though.


----------



## Wyatt

jb1023 said:


> Just checked their site again and it still just says that it will be available in the 4th qtr, I guess that means any day now since we are in the 4th qtr.


More than likely it means it will be available any quarter now. :mrgreen:


----------



## bdp2000

I like it!!!


----------



## DUNEZRUNNER

Reading about it and it says single action, so do you rack one in the chamber and it is cocked and then put it on saftey? Can you decock it and cock it without racking the slide? Just a little confused

Thomas


----------



## JeffWard

Kahr PM-9 clone? Or bigger?

JW


----------



## drummin man 627

Here's the article from Handguns Magazine. http://www.handgunsmag.com/featured_handguns/hg_taurusdown_200809/index.html


----------



## jb1023

drummin man 627 said:


> Here's the article from Handguns Magazine. http://www.handgunsmag.com/featured_handguns/hg_taurusdown_200809/index.html


That article makes me want to rethink my previous statement of waiting a bit on it. My next purchase I hope will be in December and was between a Bersa Thunder 9UC and a Smith M&P9c. I may need to really look at this gun before I make my decision, if it is out by then.


----------



## JeffWard

Typical Paid Info-tizement article, but I'll take a close look at it. This is the gun I wish Springfield, Glock or Smith and Wesson would make...

A 3" single-stack 9mm.

I'll have to hold it up next to the PF-9... at a similar price point.

Jeff


----------



## boildown

*Dead horse alert!!!!!!!*

Any new news on the PT 709?


----------



## boildown

No one????:smt022


----------



## BigSkiff

Taurus seems to have both oars out of the water on this gun. They introduced the "Slim" version through the media last fall, and then showed a different version of the 709 at the shot show but there doesn't seem to be any rush on the part of Taurus to get this (or these) guns to the market place. They may never be released for manufacture and sale.


----------



## khegglie

whats a PT709........links?? pics????


----------



## Bruce2604

khegglie said:


> whats a PT709........links?? pics????


Single stack 9. It's been lingering at SHOT for the past 2 sessions and has yet to be released.

Do a google on Taurus PT709 and you'll find some links to SHOT show pix and an article or two.

You can find it on Taurususa web site but you have to search for 709. It's not listed under "pistols". At least that is the only way I could find it.


----------



## khegglie

Bruce2604 said:


> Single stack 9. It's been lingering at SHOT for the past 2 sessions and has yet to be released.
> 
> Do a google on Taurus PT709 and you'll find some links to SHOT show pix and an article or two.
> 
> You can find it on Taurususa web site but you have to search for 709. It's not
> 
> listed under "pistols". At least that is the only way I could find it.


Thanks man!


----------



## Bruce2604

Good luck on your search. I've been looking around myself.


----------



## bruce333

threads merged


----------



## bruce333

The PT1911 took a while to be released after it was announced. Seems this one is no different.

Davidson's Gallery of Guns lists it online but has none available.


----------



## rldmharris14

It looks good. A little smallet then the Mill. Pro 9mm. Looking at the specs the Pro is a touch lighter and the 3rd gen is SA/DA with a bigger mag. I'll stick with the Pro for now and save for a XD next.


----------



## Bruce2604

Sorry, I don't recall where I saw it, but I just saw a Taurus new products for 2009 brochure and it showed the 709 and some other new ones (380 and Judge).

So, I'm holding hope now for spring or summer this year!


----------



## bruce333

Looks like the one shown at 2009 Shot is significantly different from 2008. I liked the 2008 version better.

http://www.gunsholstersandgear.com/...ols-a-reality-information-from-the-shot-show/
2009










2008


----------



## twomode

Thank God my wife finally decides to carry my P3AT. She arrived at that decision without any input from me and I'm happy about that. Off to the range as we've never shot it that much, she was a little intimidated by the kick, but decided that's just the way it was going to be. Now we're off to get me a new CC weapon. I was looking for a small 9 when I bought the KT, so that's what was going home. 


And neither looks like the Slim PT709 I bought Saturday. Not BIG differences but differences none the less. I like every feature about this piece for CC, manual safety, SA/DA, loaded indicator, single stack, comes apart easily, and just not bad looking. 
Before we got home from the store, she's talking about one for her! Darn, another new gun! Haven't shot it yet, but I'll bet it's gonna be fun.


----------



## NAdams65

Mine has been great so far. I've put several boxes of Monach and WWB through it w/o any problems.
I really like the size and concealability.
Report back after the range and let's hear how it does....


----------



## Martywj

My wife's 709 is starting to be a pretty good gun since it got back from it's 5 week vacation in Miami to have the extractor replaced. Beween to the 2 of us we have run about 500 round through it with no problems.
We added the added the pinky extender floor plate for a Kel Tec PF9 to the mag. Just slip off the old and on with the new. Here is a pic










I know looks kind of funky, but it works. Gives you a better grip on the gun and better control. Doesn't cause any problems for concealibilty either. My wife carries in a IWB Kholster.

Marty


----------



## twomode

Well I've gone and done it now! Went to the range last week and after about 3-4 mags groups got consistently smaller. Not one flaw in spite of my dumba$$ not cleaning it first. Fired a box of WWB and not one issue anyway. Nice looking brushed SS slide, in many ways a Glock. I really like this piece and plan on having it a long time. 

After looking at some polishing posts on another site I decided to polish the barrel and frt of the guide rod on my XD. Came out really nice, looks like chrome. It personalizes the gun nicely and very subtle. Last night I partially stripped the slide on the 709 and started polishing. Looking good, but I need intructions on removing a couple parts to finish it. Going to the LGS today. Taurus site is a white screen this morning. Dang! Oh well I like hanging out in gun stores anyway. I'll report back soon.


----------



## newtaurusowner

@twomode, In one of your posts i believe you said the 709 was SA/DA. Can you decock the 709 to force it to DA or is the DA only for the second strike capability? Can you keep a round in the chamber in DA mode? Thanks.


----------



## twomode

Keep in mind I'm quite light in the head when it comes to the mechanics of a semi right now, still in learning mode. There isn't any way I know of to de-cock once a round is chambered. Anyone else?


----------



## Josser

twomode said:


> Keep in mind I'm quite light in the head when it comes to the mechanics of a semi right now, still in learning mode. There isn't any way I know of to de-cock once a round is chambered. Anyone else?


I guess you mean unloading it? Drop the Mag and turn the gun sideways and move the slide back and forth a few times. Bullet should fall out. Then you can let the hammer down. If you are talking about doing it while it is loaded, it's kind of dangerous You have to slowly let the hammer down, if it slips BANG!! Someone else might know a better way. Jerry


----------

